# Eye cruddies



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

This is a new one on me. Spookie has yucky eye, um, boogers, with a black streak running down her face. Sorry that sounded gross, I don't know how else to describe it. It's not the rusty tear staining, there is black glop and a streak. I can comb it out, but it keeps coming back. It's not so bad when she wakes up, but gets worse as the day goes on.

Any ideas on cause or treatment? Thanks


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats an eye boogie !!! comb it out .. and wash face .. dolce gets eye boogies , im obsessed with taking them off , washing n drying face..


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I confess to be another obsessed mommy about the eye buggies...I either wash out or if I am feeling like an immediate fix, I use a flea comb and comb it out...it is easiest to dry and comb it out when it is wet...once it get's crusty it Takes more then a swift swipe with the flea comb to get the crusty buggy out...

I bother my pups daily to clean eyes, so they are pretty good now about letting me mess with them...totally worth it as the black stuff bugsssss me....and doesn't smell all that great either....

Good luck....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's debris from the eyes flushing out what got into their eyes during the day. Just comb it out and keep the area clean and dry.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I have to do this especially for Lovey.. Her eyes never opened as a puppy, but the yucky's there regardless.. Totally ick, so I dampen them well and take off with my fingers or a flea comb.. then I wash her face well.. Daily... Yawn!. .It's just one of those things a girl has to do...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I do the same as the other ladies - comb out or wash around the eyes. I then use my finger and put a little bit of cornstarch around the area. It dries and whitens the hair. Of course, be careful not to get cornstarch in the eyes.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you all! Saved us a trip to the vet


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Every morning like clockwork I comb the area with a flea comb than use a wet towel than if i see staining I use the Eye Envy..I wash his face as needed with Spa lavish not every day but a few times a week....


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yep, I just comb it out daily and often use a cottonball for residual icky stuff,


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Cruddies or Tear Staining?*

I wash Rocky's face every day with spa lavish and clean well around his eyes. When he wakes up from a nap he has a wet cruddy that makes his eyes look stained? Do you think this looks bad? I also use the eye wash on him once or twice a week...should I do it more often? 
I try so hard! Sigh....oh...and I clip the hair around his eyes too. What's a girl to do? Poor Rocky...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Here's better pics showing Rocky's eyes...*

Maybe now you can see it better? :blush:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Dianne, it's not bad at all. How old is Rocky - isn't he still a puppy? You're taking fabulous care of him and it shows - he just needs to finish teething.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, I figured out how to get him to hold still with a close up. Tell me what you think now. I know I'm crazy..:w00t: I just spend so much time taking care of him..I want to be successful at keeping him from getting bad stains in the future, so I'm trying to stay on top of it...guess if he's still teething I'm fine with it, but if he's done, geesh. Thanks for putting up with me. :blush:




Johita said:


> Dianne, it's not bad at all. How old is Rocky - isn't he still a puppy? You're taking fabulous care of him and it shows - he just needs to finish teething.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Rocky looks fine ,daily eye cleaning is a must i think .hugs jo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he is fine!!!


----------

